
Radio Shack rebranded "The Shack" - Flemlord
http://www.electronista.com/articles/09/08/02/radio.shack.rebranding/
======
tdavis
Yes, better to move further away from the fringes where they have experience
and can actually be heard through all the noise. Moving into a crowded,
commoditized industry with entrenched players where everybody sells the same
shit is definitely a safer bet. Throw in a little rebranding to lose countless
years of brand equity and I think we've got a recipe for success!

------
JeremyChase
"The Shack" is also what we Amateur Radio operators call the room or area
where we have all out radios. Ironically, Radio Shack was a huge Amateur Radio
supplier, but shuttered that portion of their business a few years ago.

73 de N1JER

------
JDigital
Next up: Slashdot rebranded "the Dot".

